# modifica & modificazione



## DrLindenbrock

Ciao tutti,
secondo voi vi è una diversa sfumatura di significato tra i termini "modifica" e "modificazione"? (A parte possibili termini specialistici in uso in medicina, chimica o altro... per ora mi interessa solo la lingua "normale"  )

Io li ho sempre considerati sinonimi e per la verità ho sempre cercato di usare "modifica", in quanto "modificazione" mi sembra un brutto calco dal francese "modification". Forse mi sbaglio, anzi lo spero, ma come disse un nostro giovane politico  , "a pensar male si fa peccato, ma quasi sempre ci azzecca"!  

Ho visto che:
- il Dizionario De Mauro Paravia on-line pare operare una distinzione; in estrema sintesi, "modifica" pare avere un significato più circoscritto ed esprimere un cambiamento più limitato rispetto a "modificazione";
- lo Zanichelli (ma del 1995, dunque un po' vecchiotto), dà addirittura sola "modificazione" come voce completa. Al lemma "modifica", si limita a dire che significa "modificazione"...

A voi la parola!


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

DrLindenbrock said:


> Ciao tutti,
> secondo voi vi è una diversa sfumatura di significato tra i termini "modifica" e "modificazione"? (A parte possibili termini specialistici in uso in medicina, chimica o altro... per ora mi interessa solo la lingua "normale"  )
> 
> Io li ho sempre considerati sinonimi e per la verità Ho sempre cercato di usare "modifica", in quanto "modificazione" mi sembra un brutto calco dal francese "modification". Forse mi sbaglio, anzi lo spero, ma come disse un nostro giovane politico  , "a pensar male si fa peccato, ma quasi sempre ci azzecca"!
> 
> Ho visto che:
> - il Dizionario De Mauro Paravia on-line pare operare una distinzione; in estrema sintesi, "modifica" pare avere un significato più circoscritto ed esprimere un cambiamento più limitato rispetto a "modificazione";
> - lo Zanichelli (ma del 1995, dunque un po' vecchiotto), dà addirittura sola "modificazione" come voce completa. Al lemma "modifica", si limita a dire che significa "modificazione"...
> 
> A voi la parola!



Io li ho sempre usati come sinonimi...e anzi uso molto piú spesso modifica! E lo sento anche piú spesso...


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Mai avrei creduto di poter scrivere "ho" senza H!  
Vabbe' grazie della correzione! E non ti preoccupare, non c'è bisogno che mi si spieghi di nuovo la regola!  
Tornando al nostro argomento di discussione, io la penso come te; preferisco e uso "modifica" molto più spesso di "modificazione".
Vediamo le altre opinioni...


----------



## jazyk

> Io li ho sempre considerati sinonimi e per la verità ho sempre cercato di usare "modifica", in quanto "modificazione" mi sembra un brutto calco dal francese "modification". Forse mi sbaglio, anzi lo spero, ma come disse un nostro giovane politico  , "a pensar male si fa peccato, ma quasi sempre ci azzecca"!


Non credo sia un calco. In portoghese è _modificação, _in spagnolo _modificación, _in catalano _modificació, _in rumeno _modificaţie/modificaţiune. _Mi sembra "contropanlatino" che si sia creato _modifica_, che per me propriamente sarebbe la terza persona singolare del presente indicativo del verbo _modificare._ 

Nonostante tutto ciò, uso sempre _modifica_ in italiano. È più corto. 

Jazyk


----------



## DrLindenbrock

jazyk said:


> Non credo sia un calco. In portoghese è _modificação, _in spagnolo _modificación, _in catalano _modificació, _in rumeno _modificaţie/modificaţiune. _Mi sembra "contropanlatino" che si sia creato _modifica_, che per me propriamente sarebbe la terza persona singolare del presente indicativo del verbo _modificare._
> 
> Nonostante tutto ciò, uso sempre _modifica_ in italiano. È più corto.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Sì è vero che di solito tra portoghese, spagnolo, catalano e francese c'è una certa coerenza, mentre è l'italiano a cambiare.
Per esempio:

Fr. Négotiation, Sp. Negociación Port. Negociação, It. negoziato & negoziazione (stesso "problema" che con "modificazione".

oppure ancora

Fr. Éducation, Sp. Educación, Port. educação, It. istruzione
(qui è proprio un'altra parola, e in italiano "educazione" significa "politesse" in francese, "politeness" o "kindness" in inglese)

Fr. Intervention, It. Intervento, con tutte le altre maggiori lingue romanze che "seguono il modello francese"...  

Quindi il problema del calco (magari inconscio) secondo me rimane (nel senso che non lo escluderei).
Basta vedere come ormai tutti (tranne me!  ) usano "educazione" e "negoziazione" al posto di "istruzione" e "negoziato"...

Ah, ultima cosa; quando si fanno gli esempi con il rumeno bisogna anche considerare che buona parte (il 37% secondo alcune stime) del lessico è stato praticamente copiato dal francese nello sforzo di "rilatinizzare" la lingua.


----------



## jazyk

> Fr. Éducation, Sp. Educación, Port. educação, It. istruzione
> (qui è proprio un'altra parola, e in italiano "educazione" significa "politesse" in francese, "politeness" o "kindness" in inglese)


Ma guarda che in éducation, educación e educação anche possono significare politeness, kindness.



> Ah, ultima cosa; quando si fanno gli esempi con il rumeno bisogna anche considerare che buona parte (il 37% secondo alcune stime) del lessico è stato praticamente copiato dal francese nello sforzo di "rilatinizzare" la lingua.


È vero, ma questo non esclude che _modifacaţ(iun)e _sia una parola rumena.

Jazyk


----------



## Frenko

DrLindenbrock said:


> Ciao tutti,
> secondo voi vi è una diversa sfumatura di significato tra i termini "modifica" e "modificazione"?



Per come la vedo io la modifica è funzionale ad un miglioramento laddove la modificazione semplicemente accade

Edit:
...come corollario si avrebbe quindi che la modifica viene apportata da qualcuno mentre la modificazione è causata da qualcosa


----------



## Juri

Curiosita':
Trovo in un ultrasessantenne Palazzi a proposito di _modifica:_
modificazione, rettificazione, _voce da evitare!_
per _modificazione:_ (dal lat._ modificatio)_ l'atto e l'effetto del modificare_._

In un Ragazzini del 2006 invece, per modificazione rimandano a modifica.
Oggi comunque si preferisce _modifica_( di un testo, di una legge,di un motore, di un programma)


----------



## DrLindenbrock

jazyk said:


> Ma guarda che in éducation, educación e educação anche possono significare politeness, kindness.


 
Ah sì? Allora d'accordo! Anche se in francese non mi pare che si usi con questo significato...comunque magari ne riparliamo.



> È vero, ma questo non esclude che _modifacaţ(iun)e _sia una parola rumena.


 
Certamente, ma anche "resursă", "şosea_" e "_nuanţă" (a titolo d'esempio) sono parole rumene, eppure non si può dire che esse siano parole evolutesi dal latino nel corso dei secoli. Più banalmente sono state prese dal francese ("ressource", "chaussée", "nuance") e adattate alla lingua rumena.

Quello che voglio dire, nel caso non mi fossi espresso con sufficiente chiarezza, è che un confronto tra il lessico di più lingue va fatto usando le parole che mostrano un'evoluzione in linea con la storia di quella lingua. Farlo usando i prestiti da altre lingue può falsare i risultati.

Magari se la rilatinizzazione del rumeno fosse stata basata prevalentemente sull'italiano, anziché sul francese, avremmo avuto che in rumeno "modifica" si sarebbe detto "modifică"...chissà...
Spero con questo di aver chiarito definitivamente il perché delle mie cautele.



> Per come la vedo io la modifica è funzionale ad un miglioramento laddove la modificazione semplicemente accade





> Oggi comunque si preferisce _modifica_( di un testo, di una legge,di un motore, di un programma)


 
Grazie per il vostro contributo!  
Devo dire che nei lavori parlamentari di solito si legge "legge xxxx e successive modificazioni". Dato se si presume che una modificazione in una legge corrisponda ad un miglioramento, questo pare aggiungere altra carne al nostro fuoco...
Quanto ai motori, invece, sono d'accordo; in effetti "modifica" pare più usato...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nota del moderatore: voglio rammentarvi che questo forum si chiama solo italiano, quindi *l'unica* lingua ammessa è l'italiano.


----------



## jazyk

> Certamente, ma anche "resursă", "şosea_" e "_nuanţă" (a titolo d'esempio) sono parole rumene, eppure non si può dire che esse siano parole evolutesi dal latino nel corso dei secoli. Più banalmente sono state prese dal francese ("ressource", "chaussée", "nuance") e adattate alla lingua rumena.


Ma ricorda che anche noi, che non abbiamo avuto bisogno di alcun movimento di rilatinizzazione, prendemmo molte parole dotte greche e latine nel Rinascimento, allora anche noi siamo impregnati di prestiti, che non si sono evoluti naturalmente.  Ma questa discussione non ci sta portando da alcuna parte.

Jazyk


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Paulfromitaly said:


> Nota del moderatore: voglio rammentarvi che questo forum si chiama solo italiano, quindi *l'unica* lingua ammessa è l'italiano.


 
Per rispetto alla gentile sollecitazione del nostro moderatore, non continuerò oltre la discussione sulle varie etimologie ecc. in questa sede.  


---

Tornando invece al tema di questo thread, sintetizzerei dicendo che c'è una certa discordanza di vedute anche fra dizionari sull'uso di "modifica", "modificazione" ed eventuali sfumature di significato. Questa eterogeneità si riflette anche su di noi, perciò ognuno sembra avere le sue piccole preferenze e, nel mio caso, anche piccole manie... 
Quindi, se non vi sono obiezioni o interventi dell'ultimo minuto  , mi spingo a dire che in pratica si tratta di sinonimi quasi perfetti, eccettuati certi ambiti specifici dove i due termini possono assumere significati anche lontani da quello corrente.

Saluti


----------



## bubu7

DrLindenbrock said:


> Io li ho sempre considerati sinonimi e per la verità ho sempre cercato di usare "modifica", in quanto "modificazione" mi sembra un brutto calco dal francese "modification".


I due termini sono sinonimi cioè, in alcune accezioni, sono intercambiabili.
_Modificazione_ non è un calco dal francese ma una voce dotta di origine latina entrata, in diversi tempi, nelle diverse lingue romanze (francese, XIV sec. [fonte: TLF]; italiano, XVII sec. [fonte: GRADIT]).
_Modifica_ è un termine più recente (attestato dal 1848 [GRADIT]), deverbale (cioè, elemento derivato da un verbo) di _modificare. _


----------



## Frenko

DrLindenbrock said:


> Ciao tutti,
> secondo voi vi è una diversa sfumatura di significato tra i termini "modifica" e "modificazione"? (A parte possibili termini specialistici in uso in medicina, chimica o altro... *per ora mi interessa solo la lingua "normale"*  )





DrLindenbrock said:


> Devo dire che *nei lavori parlamentari* di solito si legge "legge xxxx e successive modificazioni". Dato se si presume che una modificazione in una legge corrisponda ad un miglioramento, questo pare aggiungere altra carne al nostro fuoco...
> Quanto ai motori, invece, sono d'accordo; in effetti "modifica" pare più usato...


Ué, qui mi si cambia le carte in tavolo  ...la lingua usata dai parlamentari poi, è tutt'altro che precisa

Cosa mi dite di: secondo alcuni studiosi le recenti modificazioni del clima potrebbero portare allo scioglimento dei ghiacci in capo a pochi anni. _Qui non mi sembra si possa sostituire modificazioni con modifiche_

Volendo fare un altro esempio mi sembra corretto dire che il volto cambia (si modifica) durante l'arco della sua vita o, rivoltando la frase, il volto subisce delle modificazioni mentre il volto di chi si sottopone ad un intervento di chirurgia plastica subisce delle modifiche. _Anche qui non mi sembra si possa sostituire modificazioni con modifiche, sono più transigente sull'operazione contraria_

P.S.
Anche se questa discussione non ci stesse portando da nessuna parte... io per ora mi godo il viaggio


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Frenko said:


> Ué, qui mi si cambia le carte in tavolo  ...la lingua usata dai parlamentari poi, è tutt'altro che precisa


 
Effettivamente...  
Grazie per i tuoi esempi, sono d'accordo con le distinzioni che operi.
E grazie anche a Bubu7 per aver confermato come "modificazioni" sia antecedente a "modifiche". 
Saluti


----------



## mauro63

in  modo da riconfermare ciò che è stato detto, aggiungo le definizioni del De Mauro: 

*MODIFICAZIONE: *
1a processo di trasformazione attraverso cui qcs. acquisisce aspetti diversi | perfezionamento, miglioramento: _apportare_, _subire delle modificazioni_ 
1b mutamento progressivo e parziale del modo di essere e di manifestarsi 
2 TS biol., variazione del soma degli organismi prodotta dall’ambiente, e, quindi, non trasmissibile ereditariamente 


*MODIFICA:*
1 cambiamento parziale o comunque di ambito circoscritto: _fare_, _introdurre una m._ 
2 estens., miglioramento, miglioria: _ho apportato numerose modifiche nel mio alloggio_


----------

